# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Converting Wife's T Numbers

## junk2222yard

I am in Canada. I got my wife to visit a female HRT specialist, and she is on Progesterone (cream), DHEA (pill) and Testosterone (cream). I am really hoping her libido gets ignited, but so far no dice.

I am trying to see where she falls in range on her Testosterone, but it is not straightforward because the Canadian units used are different than the U.S., and the U.S. are easier to find.

Specifically, her latest result for Bioavailable Testosterone (done through Lifelabs) is:

Result ---------- Range
0.4 nmol/L ----- < 1.0 nmol/L

Using a conversion site (if I used it correctly) I *think* this means:
0.4 nmol/L = 11.5368 ng/dL

Is that right? I don't think it can be, because 11.5368 ng/dL put her higher than the ranges I see (which are usually somehting like 0.8-10 ng/dL), and yet on the Canadian range she is lowish (which have an upper limit of < 1.0 nmol/L, as I indicated above).

I also don't think it is right -- that she is high in T -- because her libido is unchanged; 0 sex thouhgts per day.

Bonus Question: What is a better way to gauge T, Bioavailable or Free T? (Pretty sure it is Free T, but unfortunately her doctor did not use that metric last time.)

Thanks!

----------


## T-boner

I think 11.53 ng/dL is actually low. I was at the HRT clinic today with my wife going over her blood work. Her total test is at 24ng/dL. Even though that falls in the “official” range of normal, she was told that was really low. The doctor said she needs total test to be around 150 ng/dL for her to feel really good. I think the high end of normal range only went to around 50ng/dL.

----------


## ljay62

I was recently diagnosed with VERY low T (15 count). I was prescribed cypionate , and it was compounded to 40mg to take IM weekly (at 1/2 cc). I have only had my first treatment a few days ago, and while it may be a placebo effect I'll take it! My energy is up - as is my libido  :Smilie: . Have not noticed much in the gym yet (as far as strength gains - but my stamina is up).

According to the Mayo Clinic: 15-70 [T Level (ng/dL)] is average for the adult female. 270-1,070 [T Level (ng/dL)] is average for the adult male.
https://www.healthline.com/health/lo...ge#adolescence

----------

